# A fan getting what he deserves from Contrador



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

I am not a fan on Alberto, but I love this "shot"


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

This actually made the news that day. I wonder if the runner pressed charges if Contador would get in trouble. Either way i don't think that guy will run with Contador again next year.


----------



## emsquared (Jul 6, 2011)

Spinning back fist from the saddle? Impressive.

I gotta assume that guy was trying to put that stethoscope to his chest or back or something...?


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

emsquared said:


> Spinning back fist from the saddle? Impressive.
> 
> I gotta assume that guy was trying to put that stethoscope to his chest or back or something...?


Yep, saw it in the Versus feed. The guy was actually holding it there for a while before Alberto reacted.

That's a great pic.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing pic. 
Some great publicity for Specialized  I can see the headline now. 
"Innovate or get punched in the face"


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

hope that punch hurt...a lot.

love seeing jackasses get some 'feedback' on their spectator etiquette.


----------



## Parker512 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was watching one of the alps stages and a police officer threw someone to the ground for trying to run with one of the riders.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit.. Full look back and everything. I guess we now have "The look back part:2"


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Lots of pent up rage right there...
While not a fan of Bert I support him for this action.
Some of the fans are getting out of hand...not there so much to support their favorite rider or team but to get their 3 seconds of fame and make a bizarre statement.
I was pleased to see the Gendarmes take a much more aggressive stance towards these nuts.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope he broke that jackass' nose. Seriously, they need to do more to protect the riders. I know there are miles and miles of roads that need to be protected, but how many other sports would allow this? I think they will eventually have to set up the barriers on the whole climbs. Can you imagine getting within inches of Tiger Woods (dressed up as a pimp or something with a big sign, for example) or some other athlete in the middle of competition like this? I know this is the history of the sport, but with YouTube and other world media outlets, these crazy fans are really just trying to get their faces on TV, the internet, etc (ie their moment of fame). Half the time they're looking at the camera and practically interfer with the rider/event! I don't know how these guys do it, but I want to punch the majority of these a-holes as they run along. 
Ok, now I feel better.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I beleive that Alberto has taught us that he is competitive, and that he is a pretty hard ass individual. The way he tossed his bike on Stage 3 or 4, I think it was, the way he leveled this guy in the face, and the way he fought when he clearly didn't have the legs. 

Clean or not, he deserves a certain level of respect. And, of yeah, he's won more than a couple of well known bike races.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

They definitely need to control the crowds more. A solo rider attack has enough to deal with, but to deal with the mental distraction of being nearly knocked off their bike by some clown is just too much.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

in a 10 mile climb these morons dont relize that theyre not the only ones yellin in ur face by the time u reach the top ,they should do somethin like arming the riders,bobke wimped out when asked about it ,no rider likes it


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

vette said:


> ...they should do somethin like arming the riders...


Uh, yeah. sure. go NRA, right? Geez.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

I think this guy got what he deserves. I can't imagine the amount of times when a rider "wants" to hit a moron compared to the "actual" amount of hits made. doing 10k 10 degree climbs with these guys in your face at one of cycling's greatest world events...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

He stopped chasing after that. I think he had had enough. The other two kept going


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Stupid idiot got what he deserved.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

The idiot got what he deserved. I'm also not a fan of Alberto, but I fully agreed with what he did in that situation.


----------



## jason07 (Jul 26, 2010)

I love that pic!!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

'Roid rage...


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I didn't see that was a stethoscope during the live feed, I thought was trying to spray water on him. Either way, I love rooting against Bert but here I hoped he knocked out this guys teeth. It's out of hand.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

In my opinion, Alberto just climbed the ladder to be the righteous dude that he is. I can't believe the huge number of 'fans' that act that way. It was a big disgrace to the tour and to the country of France.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

your'e gonna be a jackass and harass a guy while he's climbing an alp you deserve to be punched
when you complain to the police they should beat you as well


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

Mess with the bull...


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh man, I'd LOVE to get punched in the face by some rich cyclist.$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

seeborough said:


> 'Roid rage...


Yet when Hinault does it, it's heroic. Further shows the bias of interw3b h8ers.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

They didn't do anything when Merckx was taken out, I doubt they'll do anything now.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

I guess I missed it... What exactly did the guy do to Conti?


----------

